# More Rihanna...Hot or Soo Not?



## BeneBaby (Nov 6, 2007)

Ummmm WOWZA! Rihanna looks stunning in this curve hugging emerald gown. Makeup, Hair, Dress....everything is on point. Soooo Freaking Hot.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 6, 2007)

Ohh my, she does look sooo good


----------



## La_Mari (Nov 6, 2007)

OH. MY. GOD. She looks so perfect! Her face looks a little pale, but you're right, "stunning" is the word.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Nov 6, 2007)

gorgeous, the whole thing


----------



## enyadoresme (Nov 6, 2007)

she does look amazing

i liked her hair color better as a golden blonde w/ the auburn highlights

the black just...blah i'm not feeling it much


----------



## farris2 (Nov 6, 2007)

hot


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 6, 2007)

Hotness


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Nov 6, 2007)

*Gorgeous Woman and Dress. I Really love that shade of green. Beyonce*


----------



## macface (Nov 6, 2007)

Dammmmmmmmmmmm she makes me wanna get with her


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 6, 2007)

I like it but i don't like how the bottom of the dress looks.


----------



## Leza1121 (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi,

This is such a different look for her, but she's definitely rockin' it.

Double thumbs up Rhianna.


----------



## bCreative (Nov 6, 2007)

i love it! but it looks a bit tight


----------



## goddess_sham (Nov 6, 2007)

she luks HOT HOT HOT!! I m soo craving for the dress!! fabtastic!!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Nov 6, 2007)

omg,love this look on her


----------



## LilDee (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!! stunning!!


----------



## Piksy (Nov 6, 2007)

i love it she always is look fashionable!!


----------



## MindySue (Nov 6, 2007)

wow. shes gorgeous. i like this whole style she has going on but it doesnt seem to fit with her music style..its weird


----------



## monniej (Nov 6, 2007)

she seems to do the glam thing really well! i love this look!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 6, 2007)

She looks amazing.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Nov 6, 2007)

I kind of like it! It reminds me of a barbie I used to have LOL!


----------



## michixboo (Nov 6, 2007)

she's just amazing.


----------



## MACmaniac (Nov 6, 2007)

Gorgeous! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Nov 6, 2007)

_I love it! She looks great!_


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 7, 2007)

She looks really good in that.


----------



## Nox (Nov 9, 2007)

It looks very good on her, I especially love how she has on a very complimentary color for the lips. Really makes it pop!


----------



## mayyami (Nov 9, 2007)

you know on someone else it'll probably look disgusting, but she makes it look so hot.


----------



## Sheikah (Nov 9, 2007)

Preety! The hair looks so cute!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 9, 2007)

definately hot. Not sure if she can walk it's so tight, but definately very sexy. Out of two, I'd give her one, as they say!


----------



## SalJ (Nov 9, 2007)

Blerr I don't like it. The colour is nice and her hair is good but I just don't like the dress.


----------



## Bexy (Nov 9, 2007)

So gorgeous, what a great color.


----------



## Karren (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm not in love with that hair for sure... The dress is fantastic on her...


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 10, 2007)

very very hot, green dress suits to her


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 10, 2007)

Mmm....her body looks great ,but im not sure about the hair and shes wearing too much makeup, maybe its the flash or something.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 10, 2007)

Dammit! Am I the only one?

Ok, here goes.

I think she looks tranny... She reminds me of the dude that used to do my makeup back home in this pic.

So so sorry... I don't like it...


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Nov 11, 2007)

Idk...she's very gorgeous in this pic..the tomato red lips and all..but the dress sort of makes her look like a mermaid or something. She's hot but the dress is not for me.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 11, 2007)

wow, she surprises me! I didnÂ´t like her looks in the past, but this outfit is absolutely what I love!


----------



## Maysie (Nov 11, 2007)

gaw-jus!


----------



## Fashionluvver (Nov 13, 2007)

She looks great.


----------



## Anna (Nov 13, 2007)

ehh i dont like


----------



## greatnana (Nov 14, 2007)

NOt...something about it i dnt like


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow! She stands out, beautiful!


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 14, 2007)

wow she looks awesome, the colour of the dress is so gorgeous


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Nov 16, 2007)

That is just incredible!

Very flattering.


----------



## amanda_lynn (Nov 18, 2007)

She looks amazing!! So much more classy! I think she was verging on "trashy" a bit before!!


----------



## sara cassandra (Nov 21, 2007)

OMG! body to die for! soooo hot!!


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it but i don't like how the bottom of the dress looks. me too! however i do think she look amazing nonetheless. it's like some of these outfits are great but i just want to go after her with scissors, poor woman would be scared and i'd be like "no, hun! your hemline! it's ok!" (snip snip snip) alll better


----------



## liquidfir (Dec 28, 2007)

oh wow. i love the green


----------



## chocobon (Jan 3, 2008)

Sooooooo hot!!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jan 3, 2008)

definitely very hot


----------



## Lamour (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't see the pictures in this thread but yeah, Rihanna is very gorgeous in my opinion!


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 4, 2008)

i don't like the bottom of the dress. it looks a bit like a fish tail to me! nice shade of green though


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 5, 2008)

Perfection. Color isi great on her and fabric clings to that beautiful body.


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Mar 18, 2009)

cute


----------



## Roxie (Mar 19, 2009)

hot


----------



## shaimaa (Oct 26, 2009)

Love this look


----------



## Aprilliciouss (Dec 23, 2009)

oh gosh..thats so fit on her. she's awesome!!!


----------



## kimkar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hoot !!! Hooot


----------

